
California seeks to tax rocket launches, which are already taxed - kartikkumar
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/05/california-may-have-found-a-creative-new-revenue-stream-taxing-rocket-launches
======
nonsensetophat
"based upon "mileage" traveled by that spacecraft from California"

Bad news for anyone hoping to launch an interstellar probe

------
cbanek
I can only hope this means SpaceX will soon be not only landing on a barge,
but launching from one.

